# My New Torts Indoor Enclosure



## Zergy (Mar 7, 2012)

This is the first tort I have ever owned. He is a 3 month old Red-Foot Tortoise.







Yes, there is a make-shift lid for at least half the enclosure to keep heat and humidity in, but it had to be removed to take this picture.

Now I have to complete his outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2012)

That's pretty nice, Zergy. Looks like you could wet the substrate a bit more. Cute tortoise.


----------



## Zergy (Mar 7, 2012)

emysemys said:


> That's pretty nice, Zergy. Looks like you could wet the substrate a bit more. Cute tortoise.



The humidity is about low to mid 70s. I use a bottle with warm water to mist the enclosure. I did order a warm air humidifier I wanted online that should arrive late this week. So in the meantime I need to keep misting the enclosure many times a day.

Maybe the picture makes it look drier than it is? Either way I gave it another good misting.


----------



## ada caro (Mar 7, 2012)

That is a very nice enclosure.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice, my humidity for redfoots is 80% the most of the time.


----------



## Zergy (Mar 7, 2012)

ada caro: Thanks 

Tom O.: Yes, I am hoping to get 80%+ humidity. Spraying by hand is just not cutting it for me, so I ordered a warm air humidifier.


----------



## randy (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm setting up for a Sulcata Tortoise Hatchling and I was wanting to know what plants you have in there, also is the tub the ones you get at Walmart for storage purposes


----------



## Zergy (Mar 7, 2012)

randy said:


> I'm setting up for a Sulcata Tortoise Hatchling and I was wanting to know what plants you have in there, also is the tub the ones you get at Walmart for storage purposes



I bought the plants from Lowes and they are from a company called Exotic Angel.
2 - Pilea cadierei (low light, high water usage)
1 - Dracaena deremensis (medium light, medium water usage) NOTE: I find conflicting information whether Dracaena is safe or not. I may eventually replace this with another plant in the future.

I rinsed the leaves and repotted the plants in case pesticides or fertilizers were used. I do have the plants out of reach as well.

The black tub I am using is actually from Tractor Supply. It is a 40 gallon Tuff Stuff Oval Tank that cost me $33+tax.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 7, 2012)

Zergy said:


> ada caro: Thanks
> 
> Tom O.: Yes, I am hoping to get 80%+ humidity. Spraying by hand is just not cutting it for me, so I ordered a warm air humidifier.



I use a kind of redstone under the lamp for more humidity.
I still need to get a warm air humidifier.


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 8, 2012)

He is so tiny!


----------



## Jacob (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice just keep the humidity up, you could even cover half of the enclosure of to hold more of it...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------

